# How worthwhile is Equipoise?



## -Guido-

*Equipoise*

I'm curious about this steroid, not only due to the high RBC it gives alongside increased appetite, but how many claim it gives steady gains in lean muscle over a period of time. Anybody in this forum have any experience running it? What were your results? What did you stack it with? Cycle length? Dosage?


----------



## shulginsmyhero

it all ive ever used with test,nothing else
for me its great,sides are minimal
and for a hardgainer ecto,i need the increased appetite to eat more
ive ran as much as 750 a week with test
its better if you run it longer,kicks in late

my avatar pic is last summer 5 11 220 lbs
hope to get to a solid 225 this summer


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

doesnt it take a LONG time to kick in,longer than 4 weeks


----------



## Voxide

HYDRO_CHRONIC said:


> doesnt it take a LONG time to kick in,longer than 4 weeks



Kick-in time depends on the ester, and you absolutely don't want to use a short ester of Equipoise.


----------



## bigjoey

actually depends how good the lab is.i've ran eq at 800mg/wk for 14-16wks and have felt it by the 3rd week with the appetite and by the 5th week my vascularity was crazy.then i've done eq from other places at the same doses for 20wks or more and saw little to no gains.remember,this is a drug that is not for human consumtion and the only true vet grade eq comes in 50mg/ml.so if the raws your ugl are crap then so is the final product.eq is still one of my favorite drugs to run.thick and vascular,little to no sides...only sides i get are anxiety over 800mg/wk due to my rbc being to high.same as deca.get bled once a month and you'll be gtg.i know guys that've been on eq literally for years and only come off a few months at a time and still compete 15yrs later...


----------



## Genetic Freak

-Guido- said:


> I'm curious about this steroid, not only due to the high RBC it gives alongside increased appetite, but how many claim it gives steady gains in lean muscle over a period of time. Anybody in this forum have any experience running it? What were your results? What did you stack it with? Cycle length? Dosage?



Have used Boldernone for many years, I've found it great for hardness & vascularity, its can be a bit slow to kick in generally by about 6 weeks it sort of sneaks up on you, but I've noticed you tend to keep more of your gains...
I use Titan underground labs 250mg/ml............. Test 500mg/week + Boldernone 400mg/week + 20mg Dbol?day


----------



## auhsoJ

I'm planning a moderate bulk cycle for the end of June - 12 weeks of testosterone ethanate at 600mg. I've done this before and it worked out great for me. My source is giving me a couple bottles of Equipoise for free. I'm not about to just take something because I have it but the effects sound promising. Some basic reading tells me the conversion to DHT is less than that of testosterone, appetite is increased and the drug produced a "hardening effect". Has anyone had experience with it and how much did you run? 

I've been shy around any anabolic other than testosterone. I still have an unused bottle of deca sitting in my closet.


----------



## Genetic Freak

auhsoJ said:


> I'm planning a moderate bulk cycle for the end of June - 12 weeks of testosterone ethanate at 600mg. I've done this before and it worked out great for me. My source is giving me a couple bottles of Equipoise for free. I'm not about to just take something because I have it but the effects sound promising. Some basic reading tells me the conversion to DHT is less than that of testosterone, appetite is increased and the drug produced a "hardening effect". Has anyone had experience with it and how much did you run?
> 
> I've been shy around any anabolic other than testosterone. I still have an unused bottle of deca sitting in my closet.



400mg/week and things start to get interesting with Boldernone (Equi')...... Good for strength, solid gains, and vascularity...


----------



## toned

Genetic Freak said:


> 400mg/week and things start to get interesting with Boldernone (Equi')...... Good for strength, solid gains, and vascularity...



I agree---- to bad i cant take it anymore ,do to my anxiety-(


----------



## auhsoJ

Are you two implying there are psychological side effects?


----------



## -Guido-

auhsoJ said:


> Are you two implying there are psychological side effects?



It raises your RBC count which can cause anxiety and blood pressure issues.


----------



## toned

my Advise, IF you normally have Anxiety, stay away from E.Q, Deca, and Tren A....i will make it way worst, tren E for some reason dont do it.... i used to love E.Q, made me eat like a worse, and always had good  hard quality muscle....


----------



## auhsoJ

So it raises RBC beyond what testosterone alone does? I wonder if it's as bad as anavar. I would feel anxiety when my pulse would suddenly go up. Heart randomly fluttering. I know it was the anavar because the effect went away when I discontinued it.

PS: I guess I created a thread that was already there. Sorry.


----------



## -Guido-

No need to apologize. 

Yeah, it raises RBC higher than Testosterone. That's one of the reason's EQ causes increased appetite and unfortunately anxiety and blood pressure issues in many. 

Anavar is considered "St. Josephs Baby Steroid", very mild, not very anabolic, little side effects, etc.. so EQ may not be a wise choice for you.

Best way to go in terms of avoiding sides and anxiety is to run a simple Testosterone only cycle. Many have used Testosterone only at varying dosages to achieve amazing physiques.


----------



## auhsoJ

-Guido- said:


> No need to apologize.
> 
> Yeah, it raises RBC higher than Testosterone. That's one of the reason's EQ causes increased appetite and unfortunately anxiety and blood pressure issues in many.
> 
> Anavar is considered "St. Josephs Baby Steroid", very mild, not very anabolic, little side effects, etc.. so EQ may not be a wise choice for you.
> 
> Best way to go in terms of avoiding sides and anxiety is to run a simple Testosterone only cycle. Many have used Testosterone only at varying dosages to achieve amazing physiques.



That was my original intention (test only) but my source keeps giving me free stuff. I guess I'll just keep stockpiling it.


----------



## toned

auhsoJ said:


> That was my original intention (test only) but my source keeps giving me free stuff. I guess I'll just keep stockpiling it.



you either have a good friend for a source or he is giving you junk....IF you are getting it for free, why not sell it to someone and make some money???? why would he give you free stuff? your test is for free too????nice source....


----------



## toned

auhsoJ said:


> That was my original intention (test only) but my source keeps giving me free stuff. I guess I'll just keep stockpiling it.



you either have a good friend for a source or he is giving you junk....IF you are getting it for free, why not sell it to someone and make some money???? why would he give you free stuff? your test is for free too????nice source....


----------



## China Rider

-Guido- said:


> I'm curious about this steroid, not only due to the high RBC it gives alongside increased appetite, but how many claim it gives steady gains in lean muscle over a period of time. Anybody in this forum have any experience running it? What were your results? What did you stack it with? Cycle length? Dosage?


----------



## MikeOekiM

He probably looks like shit.


----------



## BigJJ

I'd take EQ and Test over Deca and Test any day  Neither w/o test tho!!!!

JJ


----------



## jesusgough

*test*



BigJJ said:


> I'd take EQ and Test over Deca and Test any day  Neither w/o test tho!!!!
> 
> JJ



when people say they stack equi with test do they mean any testosterone or does it mean a certain supp


----------



## jesusgough

*equi+Sustanon 250*



jesusgough said:


> when people say they stack equi with test do they mean any testosterone or does it mean a certain supp



ok so i plan to start a cycle of equi+Sustanon for 12 weeks. how much should i buy of each to last me the who 3 months? also how much should i inject and how often? i read in some threads that i only need to inject both once a week i read in other threads it should be every other day? also i think yall should know this will be my first cycle ever. the only thing iv done before was 2 cycles of havoc and activate extream for 1 month each. also im 5'4" weight 135lbs


----------



## VictorZ06

jesusgough said:


> ok so i plan to start a cycle of equi+Sustanon for 12 weeks. how much should i buy of each to last me the who 3 months? also how much should i inject and how often? i read in some threads that i only need to inject both once a week i read in other threads it should be every other day? also i think yall should know this will be my first cycle ever. the only thing iv done before was 2 cycles of havoc and activate extream for 1 month each. also im 5'4" weight 135lbs



I have used EQ dozens of times....I would stretch your cycle out to 16 weeks if using EQ.  I believe you should use test alone for your first cycle.  What does your cycle/doses look like. Stats? Goals?



/V


----------



## nolys

jesusgough said:


> ok so i plan to start a cycle of equi+Sustanon for 12 weeks. how much should i buy of each to last me the who 3 months? also how much should i inject and how often? i read in some threads that i only need to inject both once a week i read in other threads it should be every other day? also i think yall should know this will be my first cycle ever. the only thing iv done before was 2 cycles of havoc and activate extream for 1 month each. also im 5'4" weight 135lbs



You seem to not know what your doing to be honest, research every day for a month then make a decision


----------



## crazycatman

Personally my rbc is at the top of the normal range without using any drugs so I wouldn't be to thrilled about using eq. But some people have reported great effects so again it comes down to it being something you have to try and decide for yourself.


----------



## -Guido-

I liked EQ, I liked it a lot. Still running 600mg a week. Some people will hate it, other like myself, will love it. 

I really liked the appetite increase it gives as well as the pop it gives to muscles. Although if you don't have a foundation, you won't see that pop.


----------



## crazycatman

Hell no, I don't want an appetite increase, I could eat all day naturally with a drug aiding it I'd probably be hungry all the time or end up at 400 pounds.


----------



## Serotonin101

crazycatman said:


> Hell no, I don't want an appetite increase, I could eat all day naturally with a drug aiding it I'd probably be hungry all the time or end up at 400 pounds.


eat right and be 400 hulking, shredded, pounds that tears up the gym, and the beach.


----------



## SmithWood

Of course! eat correctly and turn into 400 hulking, damaged, kilos which cry up the fitness center, and the beach.


----------



## -Guido-

jesusgough said:


> when people say they stack equi with test do they mean any testosterone or does it mean a certain supp



They mean any ester of Testosterone.


----------



## gymstud

Im gunna run test e at 300mg twice a week for ten weeks
Wpuld adding a low dose eq (300mg once a week) be a waste or would it increase
apitite endurance strength and stamina maybe rven agression


----------



## nolys

gymstud said:


> Im gunna run test e at 300mg twice a week for ten weeks
> Wpuld adding a low dose eq (300mg once a week) be a waste or would it increase
> apitite endurance strength and stamina maybe rven agression



What's your height, weight, body fat? Training experience? 300mg pw is quite a conservitive dose, most people reccomend 500mg first cycle. Not to say you won't gain off 300mg it's just a low dosage.

Eq at 10 weeks would be a waste, I havnt personally tried it although I hear it's best run for a minimum 15 weeks, it's a slow acting steroid you wont notice it for at least 5-6 weeks


----------



## gymstud

hight 5 5 wieght 73kg
Body fat 9% (7 point body fat caliper)
Bench 70kg
Chest press 120kg
Latpull down 95kg
Age 31
Done weights since 21
Second cycle first was 500pw test e

Im gunna send eq back and just do test @300 twice a week


----------



## Genetic Freak

gymstud said:


> hight 5 5 wieght 73kg
> Body fat 9% (7 point body fat caliper)
> Bench 70kg
> Chest press 120kg
> Latpull down 95kg
> Age 31
> Done weights since 21
> Second cycle first was 500pw test e
> 
> Im gunna send eq back and just do test @300 twice a week



You don't need Boldenone pal, you need to learn to train and eat correctly.... Training for 10 years and your only 73kgs, something's badly wrong...!!!!


----------



## gymstud

Yeah probably the test in my last cycle deffinatly helped thought
I am only 5 5 thought
And i do more sport (boxing mma) than lifting and have over those ten years


----------



## gymstud

I was 57kg when i joind gym
So ive gained 17kg over ten years


----------



## Angelz87

Try the EQ, people like it just because of the appetite increase, and what guido said about having a foundation to see the pop couldent be truer, for me it really kicked in at 12 weeks, i only like running test at low doses to many sides


----------



## -Guido-

Equipoise is a great steroid. If you don't have blood pressure issues or anxiety issues, I recommend using it. I been running it for a year up until last week. Taking a break from it until this summer.

Due to the fact you need a low bodyfat, a solid foundation with this steroid, and up to 20 weeks on this steroid, I believe that is the reason it's underrated by most people. It won't pack on slabs of muscle or serious mass, but it will give you a great amount of dense, lean, high quality muscle.


----------



## black53

Also watch your RBC and donate blood regularly, EQ can push it to some really high values (EQ and drol cause the biggest rbc increases as far as I know). Actually if you're doing a long cycle and/or blast and cruise you should probably watch that anyway.....


----------



## rockhound

I plan to use Equipoise. I am on Adderall. any problems here?
thanks


----------



## Serotonin101

rockhound said:


> I plan to use Equipoise. I am on Adderall. any problems here?
> thanks


Might encounter blood pressure issues and possible anxiety problems.


----------



## Animal Mother

Didn't like it. I ran Kraken's EQ and just did not see a difference after so many weeks that I was super turned off by it. I'll stick to good old Deca. Blow up like a balloon animal in 6 weeks.


----------



## Genetic Freak

Animal Mother said:


> Didn't like it. I ran Kraken's EQ and just *did not see a difference after so many weeks* that I was super turned off by it. I'll stick to good old Deca. Blow up like a balloon animal in 6 weeks.



Its a shame you're put off Boldenone, 400-600mg shows increased vascularity and lean body mass, and has done every time I've used over the last 4 years.. Maybe your brand isn't quite up to it... Front-load is advised due to the longer half-life...


----------



## Animal Mother

It's a hit or miss market, but the EQ that I used was from a trusted source that is no longer around. Last year, I was 225 on the same brand of Deca. Admitedly, that source had a poor reputation for Orals.
Then, I got some very underdosed test, and  I"ve essentially been off gear for a few months now. I'm just now starting my good ole Deca and Test. Hopefully some Dbol on top of that again. Was my favorite so far.


----------



## erbur8989

I'm on  testosterone cryptic, and eq.im running 600 mg eq and 900 mg a  of testosterone a week for three months I see good results.how longe is to long are can I keep taking the same dosage


----------



## Genetic Freak

erbur8989 said:


> I'm on  testosterone cryptic, and eq.im running 600 mg eq and 900 mg a  of testosterone a week for three months I see good results.how long is too long are can I keep taking the same dosage



I can't comment on your dose as I've no idea of your lean body mass, height, etc... You might have been better at 900mg Eq, and 600mg Test/week due to the possibility of side effects on high test, and the heavy ester weight of Eq reducing the amount of hormone to about 59mg/100mg of compound..

I've just finished 28 weeks of Test/Boldenone.... 12-16 weeks is a good length to run Eq, unless you are a very experienced user...


----------



## jukin

Im curious myself. My 1st cycle. Im using eq 600mg/week with test e 500mg a week. Triton is the brand and ive barely noticed any effects so far. Bp is high. I sleep better. More sexually active. More conditioned. Not really a significant strength increase i wouldnt have gotten without.. Btw im finishing week 6 as of now.


----------



## NeighborMike

How do you notice any effects but go on to say you notice all of them but feel like your strength is lacking?

Sounds like youre eating or training poorly


----------



## TheNewpirmitive

What about bold cyp? I have recently been running this and I love it same
a
ew quicker on the draw though you do miss that throughbred horse musculature that eq gives you though you do round out and the vascularity is there. Just recently paired it with 1-test cyp and tren ( super min dose of test ) and I gotta say I was impressed body looked great allowed me to run tren lower and avoid some of the harsher sides for me ( insomnia and agitation) should not doses were as followed 
bold cyp 600
Tren e 400
1-test cyp 600
test cyp 125


----------



## jukin

I just havent noticed a signifacant increase. I thought i would be lifting alot more alot faster. Ive done. Winny before and that was fast acting this just doesnt seem to be as affective as fast. And as far as the affects ive listed i think thats just the test not the eq. So im wandering what are the noticable affects of eq. I dont think its kicked in yet.


----------



## CFC

I can't say I really 'notice' EQ much either. So I tried it by itself at 400mg/wk for 10 weeks a few years ago as an experiment. I made slightly less gains than an equivalent dose of test, bit more vascular tho. It just lacks that androgenic kick of more noticeable compounds.


----------



## NeighborMike

There are too many other things that have a better results at what EQ is supposed to be doing


----------



## Alpha1234

I find the sweet spot for me with EQ is definitely in the high dosage range and run for at least 20 weeks to get the full benefits but have done 16 week cycles of it and enjoyed it... 

i stick to 800 - 1000 mgs ew with low dose test E and some tren ace as well


----------



## NeighborMike

Yeah thats just excessive when you could just take tren by itself
or if youre lean enough you could just take masteron


----------



## CFC

^ agreed. I have litres of the stuff left mind you lol.


----------



## NeighborMike

CFC said:


> ^ agreed. I have litres of the stuff left mind you lol.



I could imagine....
im sure there is a place for it for people who are hyper sensitive to gear or something...but i just cant reason with taking that much of something for so minimal an effect


----------



## Genetic Freak

I've had good results at 400mg/week, but it does seem to take a while to become apparent... Frontload with double the dose first 2 weeks worked better for me...


----------

